# Trial im Raum Reutlingen



## hst_trialer (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin an alle

da ich im Februar in Richtung Reutling und Umgebung ziehe wüsste ich gern ob es ein paar Leute unter uns gibt die dort Trial fahren?
Habe schon gesehen, dass es in Tübingen einen Verein gibt mit Gelände. Weiss da jemand näheres?


----------



## LucasL (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi 
ich komme von der Alb ca. 30km von Rt entfernt, bin aber normalerweise allein unterwegs und fahr auf keinem allzu hohen Niveau. ich schließ mich mal noch mit der Frage an ob jemand in der Gegend eine indoor Trainingsmöglichkeit für den Winter kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (20. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Moin an alle
> 
> da ich im Februar in Richtung Reutling und Umgebung ziehe wüsste ich gern ob es ein paar Leute unter uns gibt die dort Trial fahren?
> Habe schon gesehen, dass es in Tübingen einen Verein gibt mit Gelände. Weiss da jemand näheres?



Hi,
ja genau, es gibt einen Verein in Tübingen. Infos findest Du hier:

http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de

Wie es bei uns auf dem Gelände aussieht, kannst Du Dir z.B. in diesem Video ansehen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15929876"]Finale SDM TÃ¼bingen 2010 Medium Quality on Vimeo[/ame]

oder auch hier:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=235633&id=595482451&l=b37dddf4a2

Falls Du ganz bestimmte Fragen hast, gerne per PM oder Email. Kontaktdaten findest Du auch auf der RSG Homepage.


----------



## cellgadis (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi ich komm aus Filderstadt habs also nicht wirklich weit bis Reutlingen.
Da könnte man schon ab und an mal zusammen fahren.
Wo ziehst du den genau hin?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2010)

Das weiss ich noch nicht genau, die wohnungssuche läuft noch. Wollte aber gerne ins Reutlingener Zentrum.


----------



## telekoma (6. Januar 2011)

hey
bin aus Metzingen, ist 10 minuten von reutlingen entfernt.
habe allerdings erst im november mein bike bekommen. bin also noch anfänger  
Wär aber mal cool mit anderen Trialern n bisschen rumzufahren, da ich nur dirter als freunde hab


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2011)

@ telekoma

das ist doch kein ding, dann kann ich dir noch bisschen was zeigen und das bringt immer echt viel (also für dich  )

ich werde bestimmt mal beim tübinger club anfragen in wie weit man das gelände als nicht-mitglied nutzen kann. vllt schlage ich mich auch dazu durch dem verein bei zu treten. so kann auch ich am besten noch was lernen.


----------



## telekoma (6. Januar 2011)

@hst_trialer 

ich habe halt ein 20 zoll bike.. aber das macht ja nix  
fährst du denn eher auf der straße oder eher ein bisschen abgelegener, also Wald usw.

Der Verein soll recht gut sein, hätte dann allerdings immer das Problem hinzukommen..


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2011)

also ich fahre bisher nur in urbanem gelände. 20" ist doch gut, dann kann ich damit auch mal fahren


----------



## triallo (6. Januar 2011)

Ich komme aus Herrenberg währ auch gern dabei  ich fahre 26 trial bike


----------



## telekoma (6. Januar 2011)

ok dann ist gut. weißt du schon genaueres wann du nach reutlingen ziehst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2011)

mitte februar ist geplant. nächstes we werden wir mal zur wohnungsbesichtigung runter fahren. dann erstmal etwas einarbeiten und einleben und dann mitte ende märz wieder rauf auf den hobel


----------



## telekoma (7. Januar 2011)

ah ok gut bis dshin trainier ich noch kräftig und dann können wir ja mal ne runde fahren


----------



## flexxtrialer (9. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich wohn auch quasi in einem Vorort von Tübingen/Reutlingen. Fahre 20" und trainiere meistens bei der RSG. Verein beitreten ist übrigens kein finanzieller Beinbruch nicht mal für mich als Student. Also einfach mal vorbeikommen, mittrainieren und Gelände kennenleren. Alles weitere sieht man dann.
Von Metzingen kommt man mit Zug und Naldo ticket einfach nach Tübingen und vom Bahnhof bis zum Gelände sinds mit m 20 Zoll 10 Minuten. das macht fit ;-)

Ansonsten gibts noch beim Sportpark in Rottenburg ein Trainingsgelände. Ist aber von Reutlingen deutlich ungeschickter.

Bis demnächst mal im Training.


----------



## flexxtrialer (9. Januar 2011)

noch ein paar Bilder vom Gelände.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=235633&id=595482451&l=b37dddf4a2


----------



## triallo (9. Januar 2011)

Wetter wirt besser wollen wir uns nicht mal treffen ?


----------



## flexxtrialer (9. Januar 2011)

normal immer gerne, bin aber leider verletzt.
Samstags um 2 ist Training bei Interesse im Sommer auch noch 1-2 mal unter der Woche Abends.
Andere Fahrer die grade fit sind findet ihr auf der facebookpage:

http://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Radsport-Gemeinschaft-Tubingen-eV/148858015132348

viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## telekoma (9. Januar 2011)

wo willste dich denn treffen? also um auf dem gelände zu fahren oder street?
ich wär auch mal dabei


----------



## triallo (10. Januar 2011)

ich bin für alles offen  mag beid gern


----------



## telekoma (10. Januar 2011)

cool wenns dann mal trocken ist können wir uns mal treffen, dann kann ich noch was lernen


----------



## triallo (12. Januar 2011)

so gut bin auch nicht das wichtigste is das es spaß macht


----------



## telekoma (12. Januar 2011)

ok  aber trotzdem machts in der gruppe mehr apaß und man lernt auch schneller find ich


----------



## triallo (13. Januar 2011)

richtig  am Sonntag is glaube ein treffen ben i Stuttgart kannst ja auch komme


----------



## telekoma (13. Januar 2011)

ah ok weißt du auch wann? weil ich dann mit dem zug kommen müsste... soll das wetter denn gut werden?


----------



## triallo (14. Januar 2011)

ich auch steige den bei herrenberg ein


----------



## telekoma (14. Januar 2011)

ah ok cool also wenns wetter mitspielt bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. die treffen sich ja an der uni hauptbahnhof.. wir können uns ja am hauptbahnhof treffen und dann zusammen da hin fahren weil des ja schon noch n stück ist. so wie ich des mitbekommen hab  ich war da noch nie


----------



## triallo (14. Januar 2011)

du must doch nach herrenberg oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## telekoma (14. Januar 2011)

ne ich komm von metzingen


----------



## telekoma (15. Januar 2011)

also mein zug wär um 20 vor 12 in stuttgart. wär des ok? wann kommt dein zug denn an?


----------



## triallo (22. Januar 2011)

hey wann gehen wir mal wider radeln ?


----------



## telekoma (22. Januar 2011)

wenn wieder gutes wetter ist..


----------



## cellgadis (22. Januar 2011)

was geht eigentlich spotmäßig so in Metzingen? Da müßte es ja genug geben? Hab mal Bock auf was Neues!


----------



## telekoma (22. Januar 2011)

hm ich bin daletzt mal gefahren aber da gibts nicht so viel außer in der stadt halt


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Februar 2011)

Also Jungs
ich bin mittlerweile in Reutlingen gelandet. Wohne direkt in der Innenstadt. Wie sieht es in RT mit Spots aus? Kennt jemand was?
Bis Ende der Woche werde ich vermutlich noch keinen eigenen Internetanschluss haben, aber danach kann man sich ja mal verabreden.

Bin schon gespannt... (auch auf die neue Arbeit  )


----------



## flexxtrialer (31. März 2011)

Hey,
am Sonntag, den 03.04.11 findet in Tübingen auf dem Gelände der RSG das Frühjahrstraining statt. Das ganze beginnt um 10 Uhr und es werden viele Fahrer aus Süddeutschland kommen. Ist eine gute Möglichkeit sich außerhalb von Wettkämpfen mit Fahrern verschiedenster Level zu treffen.
Für die Bewirtung ist natürlich auch gesorgt. Also einfach vorbeikommen.
lg flexxtrialer


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2011)

Das hört sich gut an. Ob ich mit Rad komme oder nicht weiß ich noch nicht, aber vorbeischauen will ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

